
Apple Suppliers 2011 - sinzone
http://images.apple.com/supplierresponsibility/pdf/Apple_Supplier_List_2011.pdf
======
jonhendry
Interesting to see Shimano among the suppliers.

Shimano's big on cold-forged aluminum. I assume either Shimano is
manufacturing aluminum bits for Apple, or that Apple bought some of Shimano's
cold-forge presses.

